# S&R



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

For info. S&R will be opening a store here in the Iloilo area. It will be just to the North of Atria and to the West of Plazuela. Planned opening is end of September. They are already selling memberships in temporary buildings on the building site. 700 Peso, don't know if that is promo price, but that is what I paid.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> For info. S&R will be opening a store here in the Iloilo area. It will be just to the North of Atria and to the West of Plazuela. Planned opening is end of September. They are already selling memberships in temporary buildings on the building site. 700 Peso, don't know if that is promo price, but that is what I paid.
> 
> Fred


I guess they are building those all over now. I've not used one but am told the prices are good and they have tons of items that we would use in stock at all times. I'm gonna have to give it a try sometime soon.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

fmartin_gila said:


> For info. S&R will be opening a store here in the Iloilo area. It will be just to the North of Atria and to the West of Plazuela. Planned opening is end of September. They are already selling memberships in temporary buildings on the building site. 700 Peso, don't know if that is promo price, but that is what I paid.
> 
> Fred


Fred,

That is the price I paid for an individual card 2 years ago. I did also get my asawa a card for an additional P400. That is so I do not have to go all the time, she can go by herself or with friends that are not members. It is my understanding that each card holder can have 3 guest accompany them.

Chuck


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I have been reading online for over a year that they were opening "soon" near Atria, but had not heard anything definite. I will certainly go check that out


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Chuck, That is all we got, an individual card, as I will be driving her there to do any shopping anyway.

Tim, Their office is a couple blue converted shipping containers on the building site. If you take Donato Pison Ave off of the main road to the roundabout then go north on Pison Ave like going around the back way to Plazuela you will find the building site.

Fred


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

fmartin_gila said:


> Chuck, That is all we got, an individual card, as I will be driving her there to do any shopping anyway.
> 
> Tim, Their office is a couple blue converted shipping containers on the building site. If you take Donato Pison Ave off of the main road to the roundabout then go north on Pison Ave like going around the back way to Plazuela you will find the building site.
> 
> Fred


Fred, understand totally, being the lazy guy I am at times just easier for her to go with family/friends. Also there are times family like to go sometimes 8 of us at one time. Sure this will happen for the 3rd Xmas season in a row.

Chuck


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I just watched the corporate video for S & R on YouTube, and I don't think I can afford to shop there.
The individual prices might be good...but I will fill the cart! Looks dangerous ha ha


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

fmartin_gila said:


> For info. S&R will be opening a store here in the Iloilo area. It will be just to the North of Atria and to the West of Plazuela. Planned opening is end of September. They are already selling memberships in temporary buildings on the building site. 700 Peso, don't know if that is promo price, but that is what I paid.
> 
> Fred


I knew they were planning to open one but hadn't heard anything recently. What did they want to see when you got your membership card. Driver licence ??

Took the wife to Canada earlier in the year, I think she fell in love with Costco!! Could be dangerous.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

JShannon said:


> I knew they were planning to open one but hadn't heard anything recently. What did they want to see when you got your membership card. Driver licence ??
> 
> Took the wife to Canada earlier in the year, I think she fell in love with Costco!! Could be dangerous.


Drivers License was all they wanted to view for ID. PHP 700 for a single card. There was some additional(don't remember how much) for an extra card but I will be taking her there anyway so no need for more cards as far as we are concerned.

I have never been to S&R but I can only assume that it is about the same as Costco or Sams Club in the states.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I've only been once so far and I recall seeing some Kirkland stuff which is what Costco sell as well.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes it is very similar to Costco, Kirkland is the Costco house brand. Membership is P700 with an additional P400 if you want a supplementary card. The card entitles you and 3 guest to enter. Member must be the one to use the card, but this is the Philippines so we will see if they enforce that. We have both cards so I personally do not have go each time.

Chuck


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Tukaram said:


> I just watched the corporate video for S & R on YouTube, and I don't think I can afford to shop there.
> The individual prices might be good...but I will fill the cart! Looks dangerous ha ha


That it is! My first trip I spent almost 16000p on a binge shopping trip of stuff I had not seen anywhere else. Now we only go once a month and limit ourselves to 6000p along with bringing a specific shopping list.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

I did not spend that much my first trip but close to P9000, got my P1100 membership fee back on that trip just on buy 1 take 1 on bedding. We also shop about once a month and keep it to P6000 or less. Always get sausages, cheese, cold cuts, Aus/NZ butter, bagels, flour tortillas(at the right branch), etc. Great Aus/NZ beef and lamb.

Chuck


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

I was at one in MNL a year ago and yes very much a copy of Costco. So similar that it could be their Philippine off shoot with so many of the products they carry.


----------



## ablack2000 (Feb 7, 2015)

I was shopping at S&R and overhead one of the gentlemen talking about repacking the meat with the new dates? I'm sure this os not something that goes on at every store, but I have had meat the smelled bad that still had a fresh date. COSTCO and Sams Club in the States offered 200% guarantee for you having to return meat. I returned the meat to the local store and it took forever - IR (had to get a manager, had to explain, manager then spoke to the meat department) etc. So after 45 minutes, I got my P245 peso refund - not worth the hassle - but more importantly - I'm wanting to know if anyone else has had issues? I shop in the San Fernando area location - meat looks fine but several times had smelled terrible and I was afraid to eat it.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

ablack2000 said:


> I was shopping at S&R and overhead one of the gentlemen talking about repacking the meat with the new dates? I'm sure this os not something that goes on at every store, but I have had meat the smelled bad that still had a fresh date. COSTCO and Sams Club in the States offered 200% guarantee for you having to return meat. I returned the meat to the local store and it took forever - IR (had to get a manager, had to explain, manager then spoke to the meat department) etc. So after 45 minutes, I got my P245 peso refund - not worth the hassle - but more importantly - I'm wanting to know if anyone else has had issues? I shop in the San Fernando area location - meat looks fine but several times had smelled terrible and I was afraid to eat it.


I have not had any problems with the meat we have bought(Nuvali, Pasay, Imus stores). In fact the ground beef last longer in our fridge than what we have bought in SM, Robinsons or Waltermart super markets. Last month was buying Kraft Olive Oil Mayo buy 1 take 1 and they all had Sept 2016 best buy dates on them. They were trying to move them before that date. Our cashier mentioned it to us and I told her it was ok since it was not an expiration date and that I would use it by that date anyway.

Chuck


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ablack2000 said:


> I was shopping at S&R and overhead one of the gentlemen talking about repacking the meat with the new dates? I'm sure this os not something that goes on at every store, but I have had meat the smelled bad that still had a fresh date. COSTCO and Sams Club in the States offered 200% guarantee for you having to return meat. I returned the meat to the local store and it took forever - IR (had to get a manager, had to explain, manager then spoke to the meat department) etc. So after 45 minutes, I got my P245 peso refund - not worth the hassle - but more importantly - I'm wanting to know if anyone else has had issues? I shop in the San Fernando area location - meat looks fine but several times had smelled terrible and I was afraid to eat it.


Looks like I'm hogging the site-Hahaha--pun intended. Best thing is to forget these stores and shop early in the morning at the public open market. Are there flies there? Yes-by the billions. Just take the meat home and wash before cooking. It's your best bet. My wife and I go to many stores at malls etc but meat it purchased at the local open marked for freshness an quality.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Beef in short supply, tough*



ablack2000 said:


> I was shopping at S&R and overhead one of the gentlemen talking about repacking the meat with the new dates? I'm sure this os not something that goes on at every store, but I have had meat the smelled bad that still had a fresh date. COSTCO and Sams Club in the States offered 200% guarantee for you having to return meat. I returned the meat to the local store and it took forever - IR (had to get a manager, had to explain, manager then spoke to the meat department) etc. So after 45 minutes, I got my P245 peso refund - not worth the hassle - but more importantly - I'm wanting to know if anyone else has had issues? I shop in the San Fernando area location - meat looks fine but several times had smelled terrible and I was afraid to eat it.


I haven't had too many if any negative meat stories the pork is much tastier in the Philippines and so is the Chicken but the beef has always been a challenge, it's tough or sometimes has the taste of soap, some expats live near the tourist traps so they get fine beef I told.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> I haven't had too many if any negative meat stories the pork is much tastier in the Philippines and so is the Chicken but the beef has always been a challenge, it's tough or sometimes has the taste of soap, some expats live near the tourist traps so they get fine beef I told.


 There is a chain of meat stores called Fresh Options. If there is one in your area, they have good quality meats including but not limited to beef. Beef usually has to be ordered a day or two in advance but it is good.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Jet Lag said:


> There is a chain of meat stores called Fresh Options. If there is one in your area, they have good quality meats including but not limited to beef. Beef usually has to be ordered a day or two in advance but it is good.


I have used and still do use the local palengke for a lot of our meat purchases. But if I want to buy beef I will buy it from S&R since the local beef quality is not up to the standards I want. S&R has Montana brand which is ok for ground beef and meats to be stewed/braised etc. Tried their Montana brand T-bone/Porterhouse and it definitely was better than the palengke, but prefer the Aus/NZ beef for most steaks. Also since I like lamb S&R has it. As far as pork and chicken I have found all to be of good quality and about the same price as other stores and the open market. Heck I can also buy a whole hog at S&R. Plus they actually have butchers that will cut the meat to order. No small bones or bone shavings in the meat, you can even watch it being cut through the windows and the cutting room and meat cases are all refrigerated. And I have not seen one fly yet.

Chuck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow cool, I've never heard of this chain but San Pedro ... ugh long drive from me and it looks like the nearest spot, I'll have to keep my eyes open, eventually they'll get further south, we have a chain here called Monterrey Meats, I get all all meat from them, I'm finding out that their new store near me has better meat cuts but for some reason always a shortage of beef, competition is good I'm sure they'll show eventually.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

I was pleasantly surprised to discover S&R, and the availability of many Western food items that were prohibitively expensive elsewhere. Pantry items like Amy's soups, Nalley's chili, Bob's Red Mill cereal, real oatmeal, brown rice, and also the availability of quality meats (although we don't eat much meat). They also have pretty decent prices on home electronics like flat screen TV's or kitchen appliances and cookware.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2016)

ablack2000 said:


> I was shopping at S&R and overhead one of the gentlemen talking about repacking the meat with the new dates? I'm sure this os not something that goes on at every store, but I have had meat the smelled bad that still had a fresh date.


That kind of thing seems to go on everywhere. A supermarket near where I live in Canada got busted for doing that recently, and I've been hearing about that for years.

No S&R yet where I'm going. Anyone have experience with Citimart Supermarkets?


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Regarding the Iloilo opening, we stopped there yesterday and got our membership. Took about 10 minutes. They wanted TWO pieces of gov't picture ID. Their latest guess is opening on November.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

November? ok... Their Facebook said late Sept. Color me surprised (not).  
I do hope they open in time for some Christmas shopping, though.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

JShannon said:


> Regarding the Iloilo opening, we stopped there yesterday and got our membership. Took about 10 minutes. They wanted TWO pieces of gov't picture ID. Their latest guess is opening on November.


Guess that comes down to which one of them you happen to sit down with. When I went she only asked for my Drivers License and copied all the info from it.

Fred


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Tukaram said:


> November? ok... Their Facebook said late Sept. Color me surprised (not).
> I do hope they open in time for some Christmas shopping, though.


Thats what they told me too (late Sept). Not surprised though that the date is changing. Not a big deal anyway although I am somewhat curious as to what all different stock they will carry.

Fred


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

For all of you S&R fans in the Iloilo area the opening day is just about here, Dec 16th, just in time for Xmas.

https://www.facebook.com/snrmembershipshopping/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED&fref=nf


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

JShannon said:


> For all of you S&R fans in the Iloilo area the opening day is just about here, Dec 16th, just in time for Xmas.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/snrmembershipshopping/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED&fref=nf


Yep, I was out & about yesterday AM and drove by there. Under an awning out in front of the gate was a couple guys sitting so I stopped. They were selling memberships, so I told them I already had bought membership, but asked when they were opening and they informed me that it would be Dec 16 for sure. I can about imagine the madhouse it will be that close to Christmas. 

Fred


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> I guess they are building those all over now. I've not used one but am told the prices are good and they have tons of items that we would use in stock at all times. I'm gonna have to give it a try sometime soon.


I wish they would build an S and R in Bohol! 5 hours ferry travel to Cebu one way plus shopping time and then 5 hour return trip is a bit too much for me...


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

I just checked their website and seems they have a branch in Davao, so will definitely check it out when we arrive 14th December. Judging by all the positive posts I gather it is highly rated for shopping, good prices etc.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

hogrider said:


> I just checked their website and seems they have a branch in Davao, so will definitely check it out when we arrive 14th December. Judging by all the positive posts I gather it is highly rated for shopping, good prices etc.


Same here. Waiting with great anticipation for the S&R to open here in Iloilo as I have not been in one but just reading about them. Expecting about the same as Costco or Sams Club in the states which from my point of view will be a great improvement over what is now available here in the local area.

Fred


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I wish they would build an S and R in Bohol! 5 hours ferry travel to Cebu one way plus shopping time and then 5 hour return trip is a bit too much for me...


Hahaha, I like S&R and Costco but your journey would be too much for me.


----------



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

700 is the current price, remember to use the card at the restaurant as well

Not always the cheapest place to shop, but there are bargains to be had. The frozen section has some good western style food products, Will be doing a Christmas run for sure soon


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes we found them good to buy in bulk and items not normally available outside. Good quality but not necessarily cheaper.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

hogrider said:


> I just checked their website and seems they have a branch in Davao, so will definitely check it out when we arrive 14th December. Judging by all the positive posts I gather it is highly rated for shopping, good prices etc.


Well we did go to the S&R in Davao. Can't say I was over impressed. There was a limited selection of electronic items and prices no better then in stores in SM Mall. There was a good selection of alcohol and meat however, which we will probably take advantage of when we move there full time.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

hogrider said:


> Well we did go to the S&R in Davao. Can't say I was over impressed. There was a limited selection of electronic items and prices no better then in stores in SM Mall. There was a good selection of alcohol and meat however, which we will probably take advantage of when we move there full time.


We did a quick stop at the new S&R here in Iloilo last week and found about the same thing. Was not really impressed with their prices or goods. Still haven't had time to explore their meat & grocery section to see what they have. A newly opened Metro Grocery in Atria park seems to have quite a selection of imported products as well. They have a larger selection of imported things than SM does. 

Fred


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

For my expat cravings I shop from a mixture of stores; S&R, SM, Rustans, and Santis just about cover my western food desires... 

You are correct, S&R does not compete on pricing - but for more western oriented items, bulk items, frozen foods and deli style meats/cheeses they are difficult to beat. And much like CostCo in the states, they attempt to stock higher quality items so while you might pay more you also end up with better products; I sure notice a lot of 'Kirkland' branded items at S&R... 

The last time I bought a CostCo membership it was $55 (P2700) a year, the P700 yearly dues at S&R are a bargain by comparison.

Now if I could just find good quality sized 13 running shoes here I'd be all set!


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I was recently at a party at MO2, and saw the sign for Metro... have not yet had a chance to go check it out.


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

I did get S&R membership but I found out that I'd rarely buy from them so I stopped it.
I couldn't justify paying membership fees and stupid prices for their rotten chicken? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

The reported costs are 100% correct 700 for the first card and 400 for the second card. I love the place. Bought my TV there as well as my Cal King mattress. Veggies are 10 times better than the local stores as in SM. Meats are better and the place smells like a regular food store back in the states...no spoiled meat smell. But living on a budget makes it 1 time per month for a full basket shop with a pop in deal for milk and their pizza which is high class every so often. Recent built one inSouthern Imus so being from ther north end of Dasmarinas that is perfect! Very happy


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Rebaqshratz said:


> The reported costs are 100% correct 700 for the first card and 400 for the second card. I love the place. Bought my TV there as well as my Cal King mattress. Veggies are 10 times better than the local stores as in SM. Meats are better and the place smells like a regular food store back in the states...no spoiled meat smell. But living on a budget makes it 1 time per month for a full basket shop with a pop in deal for milk and their pizza which is high class every so often. Recent built one inSouthern Imus so being from ther north end of Dasmarinas that is perfect! Very happy


Did you notice if they sold red beets? LOL gosh I have the most difficult time finding these, I have been searching for about a two years, finally found some yesterday in Calamba Laguna Mall but wow it's something I have got to have more regular.


----------

